# Off-Topic Discussion > Extended Discussion >  >  White people acting black

## CRAZY BONE

DISCLAIMER PLEASE READ: 
I’m tired of speaking in a politically correct manner, especially when I come into this extended discussion threads where if I don’t watch my every word I’ll get slammed by people for being “ignorant” or a racist or whatever the fuck. I think we’re all adults here, and we know how the world works, stereotypes exist and all that shit, so let’s not pretend they don’t. For the record, I’m the farthest thing from a racist, regardless of how the following might come off to some of you. I’m all for equality, which is why this shit pisses me right the fuck off. (By the way, if I say things like “all black people…” just know that I’m speaking in general terms, that should go without saying.) 
---------------------

I don’t want to discuss why white kids want to be as cool as the “black urban youth” kids, that’s not what this is about. I’m wondering why white kids (or any race, really) are looked down upon, or ridiculed for “acting black.”  

Most of the ridiculing is done by black people obviously, so the question then has to be asked: why are blacks so prideful over their influence, and so adamant about claiming ownership over all the things that black people made popular? Obviously there’s been some tension between blacks and whites (we can thank slavery and Jim Crow for that). Back when racism was still very prevalent in the US, black musicians weren’t very popular. Then Elvis comes along and steals rock and roll from them and becomes famous. Now that’s a legitimate case of whites stealing something from the blacks and making money enormous off of it.

But it’s the year 2011, we have plenty of popular black musicians in the pop world now. So why the fuck do we have to keep hearing white people “stealing” from blacks? Look at Justin Timberlake getting shit for dancing “like he’s black”, whereas the black Usher dances in the same style and doesn’t get shit for it, even though he’s stealing his style from the same guy Justin is: Michael Jackson. And since Michael Jackson is black, he inadvertently claimed that whole style of dance exclusively for blacks. (*mini tangent about MJ: Why is it that so many black people regard him as a black icon? Why not just an icon? I mean, Michael paved the way for a lot of black artists, true, but his overall scope is so much bigger that that. His popularity was global, he was a full on music legend for every race and nationality and ethnicity. So narrowing that down to specifically being a black icon is actually a disservice to him, and goes against what he stood for. Just another example of blacks trying to claim ownership of something popular, as if they had anything to do with it. Having black pride is nonsensical and counterproductive, being black is not an accomplishment, it’s a genetic accident. So by definition, no, you can’t be proud of it, you ignorant fucking knobs.*) 

There's such a double standard too, white kids can't listen rap without being labeled wankstas, whereas black kids are given a free pass to listen rap without being called wankstas, even if they're more sheltered than the white kids listening to rap (which brings up another issue: do you really need to have experience with slingin' crack and rollin' up on people to enjoy the lyrical genius of Biggie Smalls?) 

Even when I look at country music, something that is very “white”, dig a little deeper and you’ll find that blacks are also claiming to have invented that style of music. Whether that’s actually true, I don’t know, but it’s irrelevant. My point is, just shut the fuck up who invented what, it doesn’t matter. When did it become a competition? I like to think of music as collaboration. Every artist is influenced by those before him/her, and why should it matter what color skin they have? And this applies to fashion and slang and everything else. Why can’t we all just influence each other and be happy about it. Fuck racial pride, we’re all just human beings; there’s no need for this pretentious sense of entitlement.  

Again, none of this was meant to slam black people; I could have picked on white people instead just as easily. I just thought this was a more relevant topic, considering how it seems being called out for “acting black” is more popular now than ever.

Sorry it ended up turning into more of a rant than an actual issue for debate. I'd like to hear your opinions on this though.

----------


## Original Poster

Black people should be proud of the influence their culture has on white kids.

But they're not just acting black, a white kid will be called a wigger by other whites if he acts like any kind of non-white gangster, including latino. (When you think about it, does Jesse from Breaking Bad act black or mexican, yo?)

----------


## CRAZY BONE

> Black people should be proud of the influence their culture has on white kids.



Why is that? This false sense of pride really just encourages negative stereotypes and racism, and alienates us from each other. As a white person should I be proud of all the white presidents we've had in America? Or what about the fact that as cherished as Michael Jackson is to the _black_ community, the _white_ Elvis out-sold him, and was only active as a musician for half as long. Can't you see how stupid this argument is (?), being proud of something that has nothing to do with you, and siding with someone/something just because it's in favor of your race.

----------


## tommo

> DISCLAIMER PLEASE READ: 
> I’m tired of speaking in a politically correct manner, especially when I come into this extended discussion threads....



 Wait, you lost me there........ WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU?

If you haven't made enough of an impression or presence here for me to notice you, you can't have been here long or often enough to get pissed off about us for any reason.

Please go away.  Thankyou.

I actually do agree with you though.  I've been thinking that for a long time, but couldn't say it properly.  AmazingAtheist recently, and now you have said it pretty well.
It's counterproductive to be proud of your race.  Be proud of humans, not an arbitrary subset of them.

----------


## CRAZY BONE

Relax big guy, I'm not pissed off at anyone here. I think you misinterpreted what I said.

----------


## tommo

Read my edit also, but.... I don't see how I misinterpreted this, or how else it could be interpreted -
"I’m tired of speaking in a politically correct manner, *especially when I come into this extended discussion threads where if I don’t watch my every word I’ll get slammed by people for being “ignorant” or a racist or whatever the fuck.*"

----------


## CRAZY BONE

Right, because that has been my experience with Extended Discussion threads in the past. That doesn't mean I'm pissed off at people for it, I'm not holding any grudges or anything. It probably came off as a little bitchy though. The disclaimer is there just so people understand I'm speaking candidly and not tip toeing around the issue, and also so that people don't call me out on little details and label me a racist, or even worse, try to pettifog the issue.

----------


## Never

It is probably ridiculed because it (usually) stems from a need for approval and makes you look stupid. Whatever though I say live and let live.

There is nothing wrong with racial pride. Universalism is as retarded as religion. We like what we like, so what? People always love to say "don't judge" well how about they take some of their own advice and stop reciting the same drivel.

Treating someone like shit is wrong; having pride is not and never will be...it is a GOOD thing. I would like to think that all races can be proud of who they are. Races are real...people need to stop trying to pretend they don't exist.

I will probably be vilified for this.

----------


## CRAZY BONE

> It is probably ridiculed because it (usually) stems from a need for approval and makes you look stupid.



Well maybe that's legitimate, but a lot of times white kids just wear certain clothes and listen to certain music because they genuinely like it. It could be that you're incorrectly perceiving it to be about getting approval, or posing. I can speak from my own experience with listening to rap music as a white kid who grew up in the burbs. Some people think I'm just trying to be cool or something, when it really has nothing to do with that. But that's their own perception of it; because blacks are cooler than whites; ipso facto, a white kid emulating black music must be trying to look cool. 





> There is nothing wrong with racial pride. Universalism is as retarded as religion.



I agree, I'm not saying people need to be color blind. 





> Treating someone like shit is wrong; having pride is not and never will be...it is a GOOD thing. I would like to think that all races can be proud of who they are.



Having racial pride _is_ a bad thing when you take every opportunity to bash someone of a different color because he's behaving in a way not normally associated with people of his color. It's like everyone is supposed to fit into these neat little groups, and are expected to act a certain way in accordance with their race. If someone deviates from that social norm, they get made fun of.

----------


## Never

We are in agreement then. I got the impression you were criticizng racial pride in and of itself. I stand corrected.

----------


## Carôusoul

White Pride World Wide

----------


## CRAZY BONE

I was waiting for someone to come in here and say something like that.

----------


## Skybridge

I don't understand why people have problems with people. Just stand your ground, be yourself and stop caring about what others have to say about it  :smiley:

----------


## Ne-yo

> Or what about the fact that as cherished as Michael Jackson is to the black community, the white Elvis out-sold him, and was only active as a musician for half as long.



Elvis is the leading sales solo artist world wide, selling 2.5Billion records but Michael Jackson's Thriller album has been recognized as the top-selling album of all time in human history since February 7, 1984, (re-acknowledged in 2009) according to worldwide sales and the R.I.A.A. certification. (estimated 120 million copies sold) Not to mention Thriller is also the first album by any artist in music history, to go triple diamond. (30 X Platinum). Elvis has sold more albums overall as a solo artist but Michael's work as a solo artist combined with his work within group efforts in the Jackson 5 has sold over 2.5Billion.

----------


## eldante

Yellow Black Red Brown Negro or white. I don't really care unless it makes 40 or more mpg. Apparently I am in the market to get a new car, and don't really give a F about the race of any of you. I don't even think it is important, unless you can get me a new car for less dollars. Then your race still won't matter to me so who cares about your or my race?

----------


## Ne-yo

Just to add also. I don't see a problem with any particular race being proud of their heritage. I think this is the foundation of what "Black Pride" truly means, which is an affinity of heritage and personal pride of black people. Also possessing close ties to the American Civil Rights movement, in which, keep in mind, the  generation that has endured such a cause are still alive today. To say that someone who is black is a genetic accident appears racist to me. (just putting that out there). You may want to rephrase that unless you personally feel that blacks are genetically abnormal whereas their white counterparts are normal. I believe the expression of being "black and proud" is far more prevalent being that blacks are the minority in this country. No matter how much stardom one gets or world-wide presence one achieves as a African American, the roots are always the predominant factor regardless, in part due to the triumph of being recognized as having certain abilities and influential power that can only be mimicked by others but never originally introduced by others. I believe there is something far more spiritual that lies deep within the overall acknowledgment of this particular cultural pride. Something imo, that's hard-wired genetically. There is a connection obtained and made through what I see as spiritual that unfortunately anyone outside of this particular group cannot associate with completely and probably would never be able to fully understand. I believe for most, to be black and proud is a connection among blacks on a world-wide scale and it displays a true-sense of togetherness because they "feel" what each other endures. On to Michael Jackson, who wasn't just proud but was proud to be an African American in which he didn't feel expressing this showed any type of disservice to what he has accomplished or any future accomplishments.

----------


## eldante

Dudes (and dudettes), nobody really cares what color or race anyone is anymore these days.

----------


## DuB

> I was waiting for someone to come in here and say something like that.



Do you really think that the little tantrum you threw in the OP deserves more thoughtful responses than that? I read the OP twice and I still can't see that you have much or anything of substance to say. You noted yourself that the thread was "more of a rant than an actual issue for debate," so what do you honestly expect? Only _after_ you formulate your thoughts into a coherent thesis with some supporting arguments are you entitled to deride other posters for not contributing to a thoughtful discussion.

----------


## Marvo

I'm not racist but

----------


## AURON

It sounds like you already have your answer...but lets get into it.  Take away someones entire identity.  Where they're from, who they are, hell even their name, and who they come from.  Take away everything a person strives to be, and do it for generations upon generations. Black people hold on to every single accomplishment because there's a point in time where they were treated like machines. Re-programed, for one purpose....to do work. Can you imagine generations upon generations, knowing (not thinking like some people do today) actually knowing, they're not going to be anything in life.

Now give them the right to actually do what they want to do.  Watch them create, watch them re-individualize themselves.  Watch them hold on to every single accomplishment because at one point in time, they couldn't even dream of it.  Damn right someones going to get upset if someone takes the little piece of history they can actually claim....especially if so much of it has been covered up or rewritten in the history books.

----------


## eldante

> It sounds like you already have your answer...but lets get into it.  Take away someones entire identity.  Where they're from, who they are, hell even their name, and who they come from.  Take away everything a person strives to be, and do it for generations upon generations. Black people hold on to every single accomplishment because there's a point in time where they were treated like machines. Re-programed, for one purpose....to do work. Can you imagine generations upon generations, knowing (not thinking like some people do today) actually knowing, they're not going to be anything in life.
> 
> Now give them the right to actually do what they want to do.  Watch them create, watch them re-individualize themselves.  Watch them hold on to every single accomplishment because at one point in time, they couldn't even dream of it.  Damn right someones going to get upset if someone takes the little piece of history they can actually claim....especially if so much of it has been covered up or rewritten in the history books.




I don't really think it is appropriate to completely categorize all black people like that. There are individuals who think for themselves in any and all categories of beings and I sincerely hope you retract that post. You cannot speak for others. Down tight? Dream Guide issue 109. Ok, I haven't written it yet, but dream guide issues are not bound by silly time frames or human skin color issues. No time for such silliness. Copish? If not, let me slow it down. In all classes of individuals there are always individuals not bound by the generalities imposed on them by others (well meaning or not) and so they go on alone and think for themselves. So if you say to me I have to be this or that because of skin color or gender or looks or age, I would suggest you stand back and think again. Power to the individual.

----------


## Jeff777

> being black is not an accomplishment, it’s a genetic accident..



-adjusts overalls- Boy, you dun goofed.





> Even when I look at country music, something that is very “white”, dig a little deeper and you’ll find that blacks are also claiming to have invented that style of music. Whether that’s actually true, I don’t know, but it’s irrelevant. My point is, just shut the fuck up who invented what, it doesn’t matter.



What blacks are saying this? You look hard enough and you'll find a crazy idiot who'll claim the invention of anything.  You really sound like the kind of guy who met a few blacks who called you out on your biggie smalls cd so you rushed home and straight into the comfort of DV to lash out your rage at three or four blacks upon the entire black race as a whole. Or something similar to that.

Anyway, understand something man, you have races..and cultures. And cultures in races. The melanin kind. You seemed to be pretty much venting at blacks a part of the hip hop culture which seems kinda stupid. Thats like me venting at whites in the country music culture because they wouldn't validate my pass into their non-physical club.

That would be wrong of me because country music, while predominately white is all inclusive. There is no such thing as "acting black" because one cannot act out ones own melanin levels. So your post should address ignorant people, not blacks.

I am a black male who grew up in private schools, have a great education, and wear clothes from hollister, aeropostale etc. Everyone assumes I grew up in the north because I don't speak like I'm from the south..nor am I fluent in Ebonics.

I've been accused of acting white, wanting to be white and even disliking my own skin color because I frequently date outside my race. My issue with your post isn't about your message, it's about who you are addressing as a whole. BLACKS. As if I've somehow aided the guilty parties whom you loathe so much.

Ignorance and stupidity have no racial boundaries, so be more careful when speaking as if they do.  

If you're confident in who you are and what makes up your entire identity, stop trying to change how others act or feel. The only one you can control is you. Everything else is irrelevant.

----------


## Darkmatters

^ Translation:

----------


## tommo

I still think you're all missing the point.  Which is easy given the retarded OP.
The point is, why be proud of your race?  Most of your race as done nothing of significance.  (Whatever race you belong to).
Be proud of a certain individual, yes.  Michael Jackson was a genius human being, he came from being poor and getting abused by his dad, to being one of the most recognised people in music, ever.

I don't feel proud of my race because we basically started what you see in the developed world today, technology, medicine; scientific thought and fields in general.  I am proud of the people who helped us
get to this stage.

Do you not think it is kind of stupid to be proud of a whole race for the accomplishments of one or a few people?
Black people, Latinos, Asians and Albinos once they were all allowed, also helped us get to this stage.  Who are you proud of now?  Everyone?  Or just those select individuals?

----------


## eldante

BLUE EYES CRYING IN THE RAIN by CHARLEY PRIDE - YouTube OK I knew his cousin.

----------


## Never

> I still think you're all missing the point.  Which is easy given the retarded OP.
> The point is, why be proud of your race?  Most of your race as done nothing of significance.  (Whatever race you belong to).
> Be proud of a certain individual, yes.  Michael Jackson was a genius human being, he came from being poor and getting abused by his dad, to being one of the most recognised people in music, ever.
> 
> I don't feel proud of my race because we basically started what you see in the developed world today, technology, medicine; scientific thought and fields in general.  I am proud of the people who helped us
> get to this stage.
> 
> Do you not think it is kind of stupid to be proud of a whole race for the accomplishments of one or a few people?
> Black people, Latinos, Asians and Albinos once they were all allowed, also helped us get to this stage.  Who are you proud of now?  Everyone?  Or just those select individuals?



I cannot speak for others, but in my case it is not about accomplishments. White people made quite an amazing array of things in their time, but I haven't made anything, so I don't feel a connection there.

However, I am white. I like myself...so does not the rest follow? I have a natural love of my people and a desire to keep them around as long as possible so I consider it a very important issue. Other races I think should feel the same. Right now there are people invading Africa that would like nothing more than to eradicate the blacks from their ancient homeland, because they simply hate them. This is just an example, but such a thing as racial pride can go a long way to resolving these issues, as it gives you a larger responsibility, but even if you don't buy that, just look at it as preserving the things you love about the world.

Cultural eradication has happened many, many times throughout history, and even on sub-racial levels. To me this is simply unacceptable. If things are to survive at all they must first be valued.

----------


## DrunkenArse

Wow. Acting black sounds fun. But I'm mostly white so I have no idea how to do it. Is there any advice that you have on how to act black? How do I know when people are acting black or not? How exactly are black people supposed to act? I'm very confused.

----------


## CRAZY BONE

> I actually do agree with you though.



 



> I still think you're all missing the point.  Which is easy given the retarded OP.



Wow, your tone sure changed after all the other people started disagreeing with me. 





> To say that someone who is black is a genetic accident appears racist to me.







> -adjusts overalls- Boy, you dun goofed.



You guys are misinterpreting what I meant. It's a genetic accident as in it was pure chance that they were born black, so skill was involved. Nothing had to be accomplished by the person to attain "blackness." Therefore, being proud of it just seems stupid to me, since by definition, pride is something you feel after accomplishing something. Or, having a high opinion of your own importance; which just seems like self-masturbation to me. I'm not _proud_ of any accomplishments white people have made, I had nothing to do with that shit. I understand _why_ black people feel prideful, I'm just making the argument that it's not a good thing.





> Do you really think that the little tantrum you threw in the OP deserves more thoughtful responses than that?



No, of course not.





> Only _after_ you formulate your thoughts into a coherent thesis with some supporting arguments are you entitled to deride other posters for not contributing to a thoughtful discussion.



When did I deride someone? (if I did it was purely accidental) I stated from the beginning that my OP came off as more of a rant than an actual thesis, because the focus was kind of all over the place. Instead of just delete my post I decided I might as well post it and see if we can get a discussion going, which I think we’ve done. 









> You really sound like the kind of guy who met a few blacks who called you out on your biggie smalls cd so you rushed home and straight into the comfort of DV to lash out your rage at three or four blacks upon the entire black race as a whole.



Yeah I was afraid I would come across like that, which is why I hesitated using my own experience as an example. For the record, I’ve never had black people call me out on it, only whites. I don’t take things like that personally, and that’s not the motivation behind my rant, it was merely an example. 








> My issue with your post isn't about your message, it's about who you are addressing as a whole. BLACKS. As if I've somehow aided the guilty parties whom you loathe so much.
> 
> Ignorance and stupidity have no racial boundaries, so be more careful when speaking as if they do.



Right, I used blacks in the example because it’s easier for me to pick something specific instead of having some all-encompassing message about racial prejudices, and this is something I see all the time nowadays so it seemed more relevant than say, black people “acting white” (I’m looking at you Al Roker).

Again, I’m not trying to attack black people at all; some of my closest friends are black (yeah I know, I know).

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I'm going to put this as simply as it can probably be put:

The main problem with the OP is that, while 90% of the entire post addresses why it's wrong for blacks to ridicule whites for 'acting black', the last 10% clearly states that it works both ways, and whites are often guilty of doing the same thing, in reverse. It makes it seem like a case of OP bias, more than anything else. It's like "damn, why to black people do this??" and then, quietly, it's "well yeah, white people do it, too, but we're not talking about that, here."

<short pause, for effect> 

Now, to elaborate: How about all of the flack I get from both sides, for often 'sounding white?' All those off-color (no pun-intended) comments I get, from whites and blacks alike, because I often 'don't sound black' (usually because I have a pretty good vocabulary and often use proper english when speaking). This 'divisiveness,' that it seems the OP is founded on, is not a 'black thing'. Whites are often just as guilty. Having grown up with plenty of white kids that 'act black', I can tell you that they are often criticized by other whites who don't approve of the 'hip hop culture', whether overtly or reservedly. 

With all that being said, though, I understand what the OP is getting at, and while it's something that can - very understandably - cause contempt, there is a lot of context which must be understood. There is a level of comradary (sp) within 'ethnic' communities, that white people - as the historical 'majority' - really don't seem to understand. Most people may find it illogical and - given concepts like 'black on black crime' - many find it to be hypocritical, but it is very real. It's kind of like how people in a single community might lie, cheat and steal from each other, but when their community is invaded or encroched upon by another, those people will often band together under an unwritten commonality. 

So, yeah, black culture (and other 'ethnic' cultures) are often very possessive of their trends and their figureheads. Why? Because the black 'community' had been written off by so many as 'worthless' and 'inferior', for so long. You don't really expect that kind of disdain to disappear overnight (or over a couple of decades), do you? That's why it exists. I'm not going to try to downplay it, as if you're just delusional, because, like I said, blacks are often critical of other blacks who 'act white' (granted, these are all ignorant folks who don't understand that the way you act has much less to do with what color you are, than with what area you grew up in), but even if you don't agree with it - and most of us don't - you have to at least acknowledge the reason for it.

----------


## Darkmatters

^


I haven't read the whole thread, but my opinion:

If a white kid can pull it off, then fine. If they seem ridiculous or like they're frontin' then mock them relentlessly till they come to their senses. 

Some white people grew up ghetto or street, and act that way naturally. There's no holding it against them - they're just being themselves. Some just dig the hip hop or rap scene and want to act cool. In those cases, some can get away with it due to their look or personality, some just make big fools of themselves and bring shame on the whole game (Ha! Me tryin' ta front! You dig it?   :Cheeky: )

I think this is the thread where Omnis mentioned Jessie on Breaking Bed?  Not sure he's really just "acting black" so much as being street - but he can pull it off. More power to him.

----------


## CRAZY BONE

> It's like "damn, why to black people do this??" and then, quietly, it's "well yeah, white people do it, too, but we're not talking about that, here."



 That's not at all how I feel about it, it's not like some afterthought for me that white people do it too. I've already stated numerous times throughout this thread that everyone (_including_ white people) are guilty of this. I was merely using black people as an example because it's the most prevalent form of it (at least where I live).  But no matter how hard I try to explain my stance, it still comes across like I'm racist, or at least slightly prejudiced, because i'm white, talking about blacks. I love black people. Jesus fuck, I don't know what else to say.

I agree with everything else you said though...

----------


## AURON

> I don't really think it is appropriate to completely categorize all black people like that. There are individuals who think for themselves in any and all categories of beings and I sincerely hope you retract that post. You cannot speak for others. Down tight? Dream Guide issue 109. Ok, I haven't written it yet, but dream guide issues are not bound by silly time frames or human skin color issues. No time for such silliness. Copish? If not, let me slow it down. In all classes of individuals there are always individuals not bound by the generalities imposed on them by others (well meaning or not) and so they go on alone and think for themselves. So if you say to me I have to be this or that because of skin color or gender or looks or age, I would suggest you stand back and think again. Power to the individual.



 The fact of the matter remains that I'm talking about the culture as a whole, and there's no way to get into the individuals mind state and come up with a general consensus to why a race on a broad perspective acts in a certain manner. The point I'm trying to make is after their culture was erased, and they were oppressed for hundreds of years, and the direct effect of that was the pride in ownership of things they hold dear to this day.  And you wasted time with your "be this or that" sentence.  I never said, or implied anything to that.

----------


## tommo

> However, I am white. I like myself...so does not the rest follow? I have a natural love of my people and a desire to keep them around as long as possible so I consider it a very important issue. Other races I think should feel the same. Right now there are people invading Africa that would like nothing more than to eradicate the blacks from their ancient homeland, because they simply hate them.



 Hm, could that be because they have white pride?  They are proud of their race?

Yes.





> Wow, your tone sure changed after all the other people started disagreeing with me.



Did it?  I believe I basically called you a retard in your first post as well and told you to GTFO.
I also said I agreed with you in my second post.  I haven't changed my tone at all.





> The fact of the matter remains that I'm talking about the culture as a whole, and there's no way to get into the individuals mind state and come up with a general consensus to why a race on a broad perspective acts in a certain manner. The point I'm trying to make is after their culture was erased, and they were oppressed for hundreds of years, and the direct effect of that was the pride in ownership of things they hold dear to this day.  And you wasted time with your "be this or that" sentence.  I never said, or implied anything to that.



WOAH!  Wait.... you seriously understood that post and were able to compile a reply to it??
phwoa....

----------


## AURON

> WOAH!  Wait.... you seriously understood that post and were able to compile a reply to it??
> phwoa....




In a philisophernumbers sort of way....yes.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> That's not at all how I feel about it, it's not like some afterthought for me that white people do it too. I've already stated numerous times throughout this thread that everyone (_including_ white people) are guilty of this. I was merely using black people as an example because it's the most prevalent form of it (at least where I live).  But no matter how hard I try to explain my stance, it still comes across like I'm racist, or at least slightly prejudiced, because i'm white, talking about blacks. I love black people. Jesus fuck, I don't know what else to say.



I understand that. I was simply saying that that's the way the OP came across, and why it perpetuates the idea that you just have a problem with black people doing it.

----------


## Original Poster

Liked all the black people's posts in this thread.

This means I'm not racist.

----------


## Never

> Hm, could that be because they have white pride?  They are proud of their race?
> 
> Yes.



Yes pride = murderous evil. 

I suppose hating ourselves would then bring about world peace.

Please don't bother coming up with another logical argument.

----------


## tommo

> Yes pride = murderous evil. 
> 
> I suppose hating ourselves would then bring about world peace.
> 
> Please don't bother coming up with another logical argument.



Having pride in the human race, instead of one race.  Clever guy.

----------


## Never

I'm sorry you feel that way.

----------


## lilthugdollaz

oo boy you gun trippin crazy boy bone. You hatin on blacks dog. NOT col. NOT COOL.

Get it together

----------


## snoop

> Hm, could that be because they have white pride?  They are proud of their race?
> 
> Yes.



 Honestly I think it might have more to do with _hating_ black people, rather than having pride in themselves. Having pride in your race in no way implies or means to create animosity toward other races.  It simply means that you enjoy being a member of the race you belong to and generally prefer to be around people of your color and culture when taking part in social events. This fact does not mean that I view black people, or any other race for that matter, as inferior or stupid or really anything.  It just means I get what white people are saying more--we like to talk about and do more of the same things because we are culturally closer-minded than we would be if we were hanging out with other people of different races than our own.  However, I hang out with black people all the time, even my roommate is black.  I enjoy hanging around my black friends and meeting new black people (I'm using black as an example here mostly because it's black and white people at the college I'm going to... very few ethnicities here) as much as I do white people, but often it's just easier to relate and make jokes with and do things with other white people. No one can pretend that they would rather not be with people they understand and that understand them.  If this understanding crosses racial barriers then more power to you, but I'm not going to shun my (harmless) feelings just because it is allegedly "wrong". 

Whites are just about the only race that are bludgeoned into believing that racial pride is wrong and racist.  Black people, Hispanics, and Asians in America all have interest groups protecting and pushing for the interests of their races, but no one seems to find this racist at all--and for good reason: it isn't. Arrogance and vanity are not the same thing as pride, mind you.  There are really two kinds of pride; one is destructive and one is constructive and vital to really live.  The destructive kind is obviously bad and doesn't serve to help anyone, but could you imagine a world without pride?  No one would even like themselves or ever get a sense of accomplishment. Racial pride should be something that lifts people up, albeit people of the same race as you.  It should _not_ bring others down in the process, the two are completely unrelated and it's possible to achieve one without having to achieve the other.

----------


## Malac Reborn

> Wow, your tone sure changed after all the other people started disagreeing with me.



 Seems his tone is just around the same. 

Welcome to Extended Discussions. We'll tear you apart and make a man out of you.

----------


## Thatperson

Well this thread has made my day, I can't belive white people are actually finally losing their 'white guilt' and also us being able to openly talk about these issues without people getting shot down instantly as racists, for even saying the word black, or race.

Now, I would be the first to jump on this ghetto culture that has been one of the most destructive thing to happen human society in basically all of human histroy. However, what we must remember is that this doesn't really represent black culture, blacks do have a culture, and their are many a good black musician out there, but in 2011, they wouldn't get a chance of fame. This ghetto culture is artificial, and propogated by the degenerate liberal media, especially MTV.

----------


## Never

I knew there were some people with spines around here somewhere. Thank you.

----------


## Never

I have a bit more time now, and perhaps I have been vague, so just to make it clear:





> Whites are just about the only race that are bludgeoned into believing that racial pride is wrong and racist.  Black people, Hispanics, and Asians in America all have interest groups protecting and pushing for the interests of their races, but no one seems to find this racist at all--and for good reason: it isn't. Arrogance and vanity are not the same thing as pride, mind you.  There are really two kinds of pride; one is destructive and one is constructive and vital to really live.  The destructive kind is obviously bad and doesn't serve to help anyone, but could you imagine a world without pride?  No one would even like themselves or ever get a sense of accomplishment. Racial pride should be something that lifts people up, albeit people of the same race as you.  It should _not_ bring others down in the process, the two are completely unrelated and it's possible to achieve one without having to achieve the other.







> Now, I would be the first to jump on this ghetto culture that has been one of the most destructive thing to happen human society in basically all of human histroy. However, what we must remember is that this doesn't really represent black culture, blacks do have a culture, and their are many a good black musician out there, but in 2011, they wouldn't get a chance of fame. This ghetto culture is artificial, and propogated by the degenerate liberal media, especially MTV.



This is all I was trying to say, but better than I was able to articulate it. People seem to have this fear that if people get together in white pride, then it will suddenly develop into Nazi Germany all over again. This is understandable given the WW2 allied example, e.g. "Hitler is bad, Stalin is good" but completely illogical. I am not a slave owner or a Stalinist anymore than those degenerate rapists on MTV represent the black race.

It is _refusal_ to allow people to be free that leads to violence. The _denial_ of social realities, not the embracing of them. Approval seeking is not king and never will be; it lies and destroys. White guilt is just that. Imagine a black man saying:

 "I love white people, really, really I do so please forgive me for saying this....." 

He would look absurd; because he would have nothing to apologize for. So I will put this out there to anyone in general: 

STOP assuming we hate black people because we love white people. Just because I did not launch into a string of pathetic apologies does not mean I harbor animosity towards any race I did not include in same. I don't care if you hate me for telling the truth, and neither should you of others.

That said, one might think it eccentric to care so much about race, and that is okay. This is what liberty is all about. I just disagree. I like the diversity on this planet, and wish to keep it safe from insane universalist/globalist philosophies, which are never more than a cover for genocide; of any race or even subracial (not to be taken to mean "subhuman") or ethnic category and culture thereof.

----------


## Original Poster

I disagree, I think the pendulum has swung back to the point where I could EASILY see someone like Herman Cain or Al Sharpton saying that very phrase in a context of trying to critique aspects of white culture. I don't think white pride would lead back to nazis anymore than I agree with Charles Manson's belief that the blacks were going to start a race war back in the 60s. I just don't think it's necessary outside of prison and is just as detrimental to society as this so-called "ghetto culture" being referred to, which I would actually call Prison Fashion instead.

----------


## Malac Reborn

So, for those all in for "white pride," why? Do you feel even more compelled to do so simply "because other races have race pride?" 

Amuse me.

----------


## tommo

> This is all I was trying to say, but better than I was able to articulate it. People seem to have this fear that if people get together in white pride, then it will suddenly develop into Nazi Germany all over again.



Ok, I just wanna clear this up, I was not saying this at all. vvvv





> There are really two kinds of pride; one is destructive and one is constructive and vital to really live.  The destructive kind is obviously bad and doesn't serve to help anyone, but could you imagine a world without pride?  No one would even like themselves or ever get a sense of accomplishment. Racial pride should be something that lifts people up, albeit people of the same race as you.  It should _not_ bring others down in the process, the two are completely unrelated and it's possible to achieve one without having to achieve the other.



 What I mean is that racial pride is counterproductive.
Yes you can have pride in your OWN accomplishments, that is a good thing.  Obviously.
But why would you want to "lift people up" that are only the same race as you?
You say it is possible to do this without bringing another race down.  But I think the line between this is way too thin.  And humans tend to go to extremes wherein they ignore everything else.  I'm not saying we will end up being largely racist again, no.

What I'm saying is that it is too easy to get caught up in your pride in your own race, and not be proud of other races too.

But even besides that, why would you only be proud of people that are the same colour as you?  It's quite arbitrary.  Especially when most of them have done fuck all in the way of helping your race progress.

What this basically boils down to is the same thing as racism.  Creating distinctions between races.  When the only real difference is melatonin levels in the skin.  I'm saying this is just perpetuating the perception of a distinction between different races.

----------


## Never

You have some good points tommo. It is a thin line, I agree, but all social ideas have this dilemma, such as capitalism; it can become corporate facism easily, as we have seen, but this does not mean that we give up on the Austrian school. Consider the alternative; follow this idea that "we are all the same" to it's conclusion. While _you_ may feel this way, many people of other races, ethnicities, and cultures do not (in my opinion), mostly unconsciously in more supposedly "civilized" countries. 

Besides, I do not agree that "skin color" is the only issue; besides the fact that there are many more differences, those which we know of and perhaps some that we do not, there is also ethnicity and culture to deal with. Blurring racial lines is similar to trying to make a one world nationality; except a nation is an idea, albeit an important one, but race has at least some basis in reality.

And I am very proud of the human race as well, so it follows that I am proud of all races, and this is wherein the question turns, again to a love of diversity, of humanity, and all races. In my opinion universalism is more a hatred of all races while still being proud of all humanity, yet one must admit that humanity consists of various races.

----------


## Malac Reborn

> ...And I am very proud of the human race as well, so it follows that I am proud of all races, and this is wherein the question turns, again to a love of diversity, of humanity, and all races.



 What's the question and _how_ did it turn? 



> In my opinion universalism is more a hatred of all races while still being proud of all humanity, yet one must admit that humanity consists of various races.



Then your concept of universalism cannot exist - unless pride and hatred of a thing can inconceivably co-exist.

----------


## Never

That was my conclusion as well....

----------


## Malac Reborn

Never hesitate to be more explicit.

oo0o

----------


## Never

Fair enough. Like I alluded to before, I can be too vague at times.

----------


## Thatperson

> So, for those all in for "white pride," why? Do you feel even more compelled to do so simply "because other races have race pride?" 
> 
> Amuse me.



Well firstly, I and noone else for that matter, of any race, has to justify their racial pride to anyone else. Do you have a problem with white pride? And in turn, do you have a problem with Black Pride? I actually pity the fact that you have so much white guilt. White pride isn't about hating other, its merely about NOT constantly putting your own race down, the amount of whiney white prideless people you get saying "Whites are so evil, because of X,Y,Z Blah blah blah. White X/Y/Z is so bad, Black/Asian X/Y/Z is so much better" This isn't to say that you can't appreciate the achievments of other races, nations or cultures, and give credit where credit is due. It is merely about NOT having overwhelming white guilt.

Everyone of all races needs a sense of racial pride to be psychologically healthy, the people with white pride I know tend to be me content, as they have a sense of wellbeing, whereas those with white guilt are often depressed about how little self worth they think they have.

Now White supremacy (that is beliving that other people are sub-human, not recognising that each race has differences which may provide and edge in certain areas) is where the problems lay. People with White Pride can get along people of other races perfectly well. Infact I think some of the white guilt people damage race relations by just being a doormat to those who want to take advantage of that.

WPWW!

----------


## Malac Reborn

> Well firstly, I and noone else for that matter, of any race, has to justify their racial pride to anyone else.



So? 



> Do you have a problem with white pride? And in turn, do you have a problem with Black Pride?



 I consider both to be silly? 



> I actually pity the fact that you have so much white guilt.



White guilt? 



> White pride isn't about hating other, its merely about NOT constantly putting your own race down, the amount of whiney white prideless people you get saying "Whites are so evil, because of X,Y,Z Blah blah blah. White X/Y/Z is so bad, Black/Asian X/Y/Z is so much better"



So,  you should 'put up' your whole race? Again, why, and not some of your race? 



> This isn't to say that you can't appreciate the achievments of other races, nations or cultures, and give credit where credit is due. It is merely about NOT having overwhelming white guilt.



So, white pride is a white person in the absense of overwhelming guilt of their skin color? Is that all?

----------


## Thatperson

> So, white pride is a white person in the absense of overwhelming guilt of their skin color? Is that all?



 Yes that basically is all, although I would replace the word color with race. What's silly about that?

You must have noticed how a lot of the younger generation, especially the students constantly put down whites as evil slave traders, or germans as nazis, and in the end all this does is heighten racial tensions. Even if you lack pride in your race and see nothing positive about it, is there anything negative about it, or reason why me and other person shouldnt have racial pride?

----------


## Malac Reborn

> Yes that basically is all, although I would replace the word color with race. What's silly about that?



Disregarding your lack thereof to answering all of my questions, your vague use of terms 'white pride' seems to imply other things than simply the absense of a guilty conscience towards one's race. Thus, I would like to investigate what exactly you mean, and your choice of the term 'pride'. I'll get it out of you by your response to this question: Would a blind man who is ignorant of his racial characteristic of 'whiteness,' be one to have 'white pride?

----------


## Thatperson

ok fair enough i'll go back and answer those questions, and I hope youll also answer mine that you did not answer.





> So?



 I was just sayin', y'know.




> I consider both to be silly?



 I think you put in the question mark by mistake there




> White guilt?



Well I gave an example "You must have noticed how a lot of the younger generation, especially the students constantly put down whites as evil slave traders, or germans as nazis", White guilt is basically a feel of shame because of bad things whites have done in the past.





> So, you should 'put up' your whole race? Again, why, and not some of your race?



 Yes, Why not acknowledge the achievments of your race? At least it's something positive.

In response to your question about the blind man (is there any reason he is blind or is this just to spice up the story?) who is not aware of his race, then no he wouldn't have white pride. But that is moot, because this situation wouldn't occur in real life where he doesn't know his race.

White pride to me is a combination of white identity (simply recognising you are white), and an absense of white guilt.

Now i've answered your questions, would you answer my one when I said, 



> Even if you lack pride in your race and see nothing positive about racial pride, is there anything negative about it, or reason why me or another person shouldn't have racial pride?

----------


## Malac Reborn

*@Thatperson* Your response is a bit better, albeit still incoherent in some aspects. In any case, with some coherency, I'm now able to fairly critique some of what you've said, or at least manage to do so. Now, to begin:





> I think you put in the question mark by mistake there



Nope.





> Well I gave an example "You must have noticed how a lot of the younger generation, especially the students constantly put down whites as evil slave traders, or germans as nazis", White guilt is basically a feel of shame because of bad things whites have done in the past.



For further usage of the label "white guilt", it shall be defined then as: White guilt is the shameful reaction of a white person, caused by the reflection of certain acts in the past done by an individual or group of white people.





> Yes, Why not acknowledge the achievments of your race? At least it's something positive.



The achievements of some people in your race, and the achievements of all people in your race, are two different matters. So, why does it seem like you are associating the achievements of some people in your race, to be the achievements of all people in your race? From your words - "why not acknowledge the achievements of your race"? - it's as if you fell into the thinking of "such a person of similarity completed a prideful task. Therefore, I should be prideful of my similarity". If so, do you think that this similar characteristic was the cause of such task? Why is it to be proud of? Is this rationale the same rationale that led those that you exemplified of associating their guilt to the actions caused by groups of people in the same race? Have you fell into the very same rationale as the people you ridiculed? Can you now see a bit further and notice how silly this "racial pride" is?

Also, I think that your sense of the usage "white pride" here, is different than the one that you've attempted to define for me.





> In response to your question about the blind man (is there any reason he is blind or is this just to spice up the story?) who is not aware of his race, then no he wouldn't have white pride. But that is moot, because this situation wouldn't occur in real life where he doesn't know his race.



How moot is irrelevant to the purpose of this question.. (process of elimination)





> White pride to me is a combination of white identity (simply recognising you are white), and an absense of white guilt.



Your response to my blind man question, a response of yours contradictory to your former definition, has been cleared of its contradictory nature by this new and refined definition. Thank you. As such, I have a better understanding of what you meant, and my blurry conception of what you may have possibly meant has been affirmed. I also believe that you're using two different senses of the meaning 'white pride', but unaware of it.





> Now i've answered your questions, would you answer my one when I said, "Even if you lack pride in your race and see nothing positive about racial pride, is there anything negative about it, or reason why me or another person shouldn't have racial pride?"



Negative? Not necessarily. A reason why a person shouldn't have racial pride? My reason: because it's silly.

----------


## Thatperson

It's along the lines of having pride in the achievements of a family member, no it might not be you who has achieved whatever it is, someone may say they are proud of an alcoholic for a long period of abstention, pride is merely observing someone and acknowledging their achivements.

A member of a football team can be proud that they have won a game, even if he let the side down a bit during the match.

Having said all this, I can acknowledge the achievments of non-whites, but it would be silly of me to say I have black pride because that is something which I am not a part of. At the end of the day, to me, and to most people who have white pride, it's merely about self-respect, and self-worth, which is something that is unfortunatly in decline amongst whites these days. There no reason why I'll ever lose my white pride, and I can only hope that others follow suit in the future.

----------


## Malac Reborn

> It's along the lines of having pride in the achievements of a family member, no it might not be you who has achieved whatever it is, someone may say they are proud of an alcoholic for a long period of abstention, pride is merely observing someone and acknowledging their achivements.



 It seems that I may be influencing your philosophy, as what usually happens when a person is engaged with a superior reason. Can you see it?





> A member of a football team can be proud that they have won a game, even if he let the side down a bit during the match.



Out of curiosity, what does it mean for that _team_ to have _won_ exactly?





> Having said all this, I can acknowledge the achievments of non-whites, but it would be silly of me to say I have black pride because that is something which I am not a part of. At the end of the day, to me, and to most people who have white pride, it's merely about self-respect, and self-worth, which is something that is unfortunatly in decline amongst whites these days. There no reason why I'll ever lose my white pride, and I can only hope that others follow suit in the future.



If "white pride" is _merely_ about self-respect and self- worth, then "white pride" cannot mean the same as one of your other senses of "white pride," for the acknowledgement of other people's achievements cannot exist within its parameters.

lol. I'm just toying with ya now. As with Crazybone, we'll make a man out of you yet. yeehaww

----------


## Never

In order to arrive at the truth, you must first be at least trying to understand the other point of view before you reply. I regret the work I put into this thread. Have fun.

----------


## Malac Reborn

> In order to arrive at the truth, you must first be at least trying to understand the other point of view before you reply.



What was your purpose for mentioning this?

----------


## Thatperson

I don't see how you are influencing my philosophy.





> If "white pride" is merely about self-respect and self- worth, then "white pride" cannot mean the same as one of your other senses of "white pride," for the acknowledgement of other people's achievements cannot exist within its parameters.



 Ok, well the acknowledgement of achievements if just a by product that often accompanies white pride. White Pride is really at its the opposite of 'White Shame/White Guilt' and nothing more, when I refer to acknowledgements, what I suppose it all boils down to is those with white pride will focus themselves on the positives, and those with whtie guilt with focus on the negatives.

----------


## snoop

> What I mean is that racial pride is counterproductive.
> Yes you can have pride in your OWN accomplishments, that is a good thing.  Obviously.
> But why would you want to "lift people up" that are only the same race as you?
> You say it is possible to do this without bringing another race down.  But I think the line between this is way too thin.  And humans tend to go to extremes wherein they ignore everything else.  I'm not saying we will end up being largely racist again, no.
> 
> What I'm saying is that it is too easy to get caught up in your pride in your own race, and not be proud of other races too.
> 
> But even besides that, why would you only be proud of people that are the same colour as you?  It's quite arbitrary.  Especially when most of them have done fuck all in the way of helping your race progress.
> 
> What this basically boils down to is the same thing as racism.  Creating distinctions between races.  When the only real difference is melatonin levels in the skin.  I'm saying this is just perpetuating the perception of a distinction between different races.



First of all, racism is not merely the distinction of race--it's the recognition of the differences between two or more races and asserting that, because of these differences, one race is superior or inferior to another.  Distinction of race is nothing more than an observation, which alone is, by definition, devoid of connotation.  Thus, distinction of race cannot be racist. Secondly, I want to lift people of my own race up because people of other races already have members of their own race lifting them up.  Normatively speaking we should be proud of everyone, proud of the human race as a whole. Realistically speaking, differences in culture and the overall attitude of people in general prevent this ideology from ever spreading beyond just a relatively small group of people. Does this mean that this way of thinking is wrong? Absolutely not. It simply isn't realistic. Lastly, read what I type more thoroughly or quit assuming.  I never said to be proud *only* of your own race or the members of your own race.  I was saying that it's _okay_ to be proud of your race and that you should be.  Again, it's possible to be proud of your own race without putting down other races or ignoring their accomplishments.  You can be proud of those things too.  The purpose of my post was to help dissolve the concept that being proud of your heritage, culture, and race is racist (especially if you are white).

----------


## tommo

> First of all, racism is not merely the distinction of race--it's the recognition of the differences between two or more races and asserting that, because of these differences, one race is superior or inferior to another.  Distinction of race is nothing more than an observation, which alone is, by definition, devoid of connotation.



I really don't think the average human being is capable of such subtlety of thought.  Which is a huge part of my argument.





> Secondly, I want to lift people of my own race up because people of other races already have members of their own race lifting them up.



So you're just playing the 1up game....





> Normatively speaking we should be proud of everyone, proud of the human race as a whole. Realistically speaking, differences in culture and the overall attitude of people in general prevent this ideology from ever spreading beyond just a relatively small group of people. Does this mean that this way of thinking is wrong? Absolutely not. It simply isn't realistic.



So do you think that people stereotype their own race?
There are massive differences between people of the same race.  I don't see any _bigger_ differences between some people of different races.
I like how you think people overlook this fact, yet you think they are capable of making the subtle distinction between being proud of their own race and thinking theirs is better than other races.

----------


## eldante

OK this was boring.  This race was yellow this race was black, my puppy was ginger and my kitty was white. Who fuching cares? Now the color of your car and your carpet. those things are important/sarcasm.

----------


## ♥Mark

Tall people acting short.

----------


## petersonad

To the OP:

I'm sorry but I find "black" and "white" to be incomparablele.
And we're not just human beings, we are a people of many different cultures.

----------


## eldante

Like a melting pot as America was where a country went in a few generations from having Black People as slaves to having them head their military and be their President. 

Coal is black, and Diamonds shine. When sand irritates oysters, they produce Pearls.

----------


## juroara

:<


if I think adele is black, does that go in this thread?

----------


## Kuhnada29

Ok I just had to say something...Everyone has good points in this thread, especially Jeff 

But I want to address the OP:

One entire race cannot speak for one thing, you are generalizing an entire race. You keep saying black people are claiming this and that...One black person, or even a couple black people don't speak for an entire race. 

I'm sorry but your post sound completely close-minded and it sounds like you live in a predominately white area where you don't have much contact with blacks. 

It's not your fault though, because you don't know. White people don't act "black"....there is no acting black..there's only being true to yourself or not being true to yourself. What you refer to "acting black" is in fact IGNORANCE. What you think "Acting black" is, is actually an identity fed to you by mainstream media....Rap music, actors, movies, etc. But....none of that is real...that's just television and media.

People act out these identities because they are in an egoic trance and follow trends. This identity actually started with hip hop culture, it began with being true and real, but it has been exploited by Corporate White-Collars for financial gain

Crazy Bone, hang out with more black people. Black people can be some of the most humble, compassionate, and fun people you meet.





> being black is not an accomplishment, it’s a genetic accident



Actually if you are white you come from black people..Black man is the original man and if you don't agree with this you don't agree with modern science.

----------


## Malac Reborn

> Ok I just had to say something...Everyone has good points in this thread, especially Jeff 
> 
> But I want to address the OP:
> 
> One entire race cannot speak for one thing, *you are generalizing an entire race*.







> Actually if you are white you come from black people..Black man is the original man and if you don't agree with this you don't agree *with modern science*.



The irony.

----------


## Kuhnada29

How is this ironic? I said he was generalizing an entire race because he said "black people say this" "black people are claiming this and that"

What does that have to do with science?

----------


## Malac Reborn

> How is this ironic? I said he was generalizing an entire race because he said "black people say this" "black people are claiming this and that"
> 
> What does that have to do with science?



You may connect the dots on your own. 


Another thing - please use the term 'over-generalize' instead. Trust me  :wink2:

----------


## Kuhnada29

ok  :smiley:

----------


## Thatperson

> Actually if you are white you come from black people..Black man is the original man and if you don't agree with this you don't agree with modern science.



Black people and White people have common ancestors, yes those common ancestors had black skin, but white people (modern europeans) do not come from black people (modern africans).

----------


## eldante

Judging by skin color is not very accurate or cool. Same goes with age and gender.

----------


## Thatperson

If judging by skin color was cool, would you start doing it? Also The topic is about white people(europeans and decendants) and black people(africans and decendants), not those with white skin and those with black skin

----------


## tommo

> Black people and White people have common ancestors, yes those common ancestors had black skin, but white people (modern europeans) do not come from black people (modern africans).



What an absolutely useless post.

----------


## Thatperson

> What an absolutely useless post.



Bit of a hypocrit there. I was jsut raising the point that White people do not come from Black People, but that both White People and Black people have a common ancestor, is there anything wrong with that post?

----------


## tommo

Yes, it's completely pointless.  Everyone knows that little fact.  What was the point of saying it?

----------


## Thatperson

Well the OP (post 72) whom I was quoting didnt know that little fact.

----------


## Sornaensis

Whit people can only act one way >: |

Black people can only act one was >: |

Yea that makes sense.

----------


## Malac Reborn

> Whit people can only act one way >: |
> 
> Black people can only act one was >: |
> 
> Yea that makes sense.



Because it's true.

----------


## Kuhnada29

> Black people and White people have common ancestors, yes those common ancestors had black skin, but white people (modern europeans) do not come from black people (modern africans).



I said white people come from black people as in people with dark skin..as in the black race. Modern Africans and ancestor Africans are the same..what you think the ansestors looked like Mr. Popo?


White people come from Black Africans like I've been saying..sounds like you were referring to the "ancestors" like they are another race.

----------


## eldante

> I said white people come from black people as in people with dark skin..as in the black race. Modern Africans and ancestor Africans are the same..what you think the ansestors looked like Mr. Popo?
> 
> 
> White people come from Black Africans like I've been saying..sounds like you were referring to the "ancestors" like they are another race.



White people come from black africans? Where did the red and brown and yellow ones come from?

----------


## Never



----------


## eldante

> Whit people can only act one way >: |
> 
> Black people can only act one was >: |
> 
> Yea that makes sense.



I like this sarcasm!

----------


## Kuhnada29

> White people come from black africans? Where did the red and brown and yellow ones come from?



All people come from Africans and It's been proven through Genomic Research, but this has been known even before the research that black man was the original man  

A lot of people are in denial and they know it. What it all comes down to is people would rather live in delusion and lies than to face truth. That's why we can't have a peaceful world, people refuse to wake up and be real and their lower egoic minds would rather believe it is superior and that it is separate from everything and everybody. 

Lower egoic minds are hateful....that's why the idea of all humans originating from blacks makes their blood boil, the ego mind needs conflict, hate, separateness, and so many people are under this spell..we all have to wake up sooner or later

----------


## eldante

> All people come from Africans and It's been proven through Genomic Research, but this has been known even before the research that black man was the original man  
> 
> A lot of people are in denial and they know it. What it all comes down to is people would rather live in delusion and lies than to face truth. That's why we can't have a peaceful world, people refuse to wake up and be real and their lower egoic minds would rather believe it is superior and that it is separate from everything and everybody. 
> 
> Lower egoic minds are hateful....that's why the idea of all humans originating from blacks makes their blood boil, the ego mind needs conflict, hate, separateness, and so many people are under this spell..we all have to wake up sooner or later




Do bluebirds also oringate from blacks, and espanioless and mars and jupiter? How about green trees? Were they originated by black people too? And the Sun?

----------


## Thatperson

> All people come from Africans and It's been proven through Genomic Research, but this has been known even before the research that black man was the original man  
> 
> A lot of people are in denial and they know it. What it all comes down to is people would rather live in delusion and lies than to face truth. That's why we can't have a peaceful world, people refuse to wake up and be real and their lower egoic minds would rather believe it is superior and that it is separate from everything and everybody. 
> 
> Lower egoic minds are hateful....that's why the idea of all humans originating from blacks makes their blood boil, the ego mind needs conflict, hate, separateness, and so many people are under this spell..we all have to wake up sooner or later



I'm Not in disagreement about the fact that humans originated in africa, and the first humans had black skin. Im saying that White People(modern europeans) did not come from Black people(modern africans), yes the ancestors had black skin, but they were not 'Black People' as we know them today. 

Race is not Skin colour.

 Guess which continent these people are from?

----------


## tommo

> 



lol, turned that off 20 seconds in.  Of course we fucking evolved in different places!
What do you think we just moved from Africa and stopped changing completely?
(Not talking to you Never, just rhetorically to the video lol ::lol::  )

Also there has been some suggestions that we were actually all white before we were black.  Because most animals have white skin under their fur.  So we probably did too when we first started losing our fur, or maybe darker faces and hands etc.

----------


## Never

I just found it interesting how old the specimen was. Some people assume too much from what they are told.

I also read somewhere a while back that Whites and Asiatics are also part Neanderthal; due to mixing after we left Africa, the current theory goes.

----------


## tommo

No, we are all part Neanderthal.  I read it recently, I think it's like 10% of our DNA is Neanderthal.  Coz human women fucked neanderthal men.  Dirty bitches....

----------


## Never

So eloquent....

----------


## eldante

> No, we are all part Neanderthal.  I read it recently, I think it's like 10% of our DNA is Neanderthal.  Coz human women fucked neanderthal men.  Dirty bitches....



The problem is, if we don't fuck Neanderthals, how will the species procreate? Maybe it it is better to let the species die out? I think this is doable, and possibly better than the present scenario.

----------


## Jeff777

> I'm Not in disagreement about the fact that humans originated in africa, and the first humans had black skin. Im saying that White People(modern europeans) did not come from Black people(modern africans), yes the ancestors had black skin, but they were not 'Black People' as we know them today. 
> 
> Race is not Skin colour.
> 
>  Guess which continent these people are from?



No offense but, that's just down right creepy.

----------


## Sornaensis

> No offense but, that's just down right creepy.



Racist!

----------


## CRAZY BONE

> One entire race cannot speak for one thing, you are generalizing an entire race. You keep saying black people are claiming this and that...One black person, or even a couple black people don't speak for an entire race.



I don't want to come across as brash but... no shit. I am fully aware that not every single black and white person on this Earth all behave in that way, and I am not pretending to speak for the entirety of the white race.





> I'm sorry but your post sound completely close-minded and it sounds like you live in a predominately white area where you don't have much contact with blacks.



I live in Los Angeles, where I am in contact with plenty of black people. It only sounds close minded because of the way you interpreted it. I tried really hard to cover all of my bases in the OP by explaining that I am aware of how it can be taken the wrong way, but I guess it didn't work. It was inevitable that when dealing with this sort of topic someone would pettifog the issue by calling me bigoted, close-minded, racist, etc. I assure that is not the case, regardless of how it might have come across. So let's please discuss the topic, and not what you think of me as a person. 





> White people don't act "black"....there is no acting black..there's only being true to yourself or not being true to yourself. What you refer to "acting black" is in fact IGNORANCE.



Oh shit he just played the ignorance card!





> What you think "Acting black" is, is actually an identity fed to you by mainstream media....Rap music, actors, movies, etc.



No, not what _I_ think personally. I am fully aware of how "blackness" is being perpetuated in the media. That's what I'm talking about, white people acting black as seen in the media, not whether or not they're portraying black people accurately. 






> Crazy Bone, hang out with more black people. Black people can be some of the most humble, compassionate, and fun people you meet.



Like I've said before in this thread, some of my best friends are black, though I think every race of people can potentially have some of the most humble, compassionate, and fun people you meet. No point in making such a general sweeping statement. 






> Actually if you are white you come from black people..Black man is the original man and if you don't agree with this you don't agree with modern science.



Totally not what I meant by that statement, but thanks for the science lesson.

----------


## AURON

This thread is still going?  I thought everything was sorted out a few Oneironaut posts ago?

----------


## Thatperson

The problem coems from two things.

Firstly, A media that is so irresponsible it is beyond words. Infact many of the Marxists and liberals that run the media are probably doing this on purpose to destroy socity.

Secondly, the fact that an astonishingly high percentage of people who watch the tv and instead of viewing it as entertainment, viewing it as "oh this is exactly how i should live my life, lets not let thinking about the consequences get in the way"

----------


## CRAZY BONE

> This thread is still going?  I thought everything was sorted out a few Oneironaut posts ago?



 Huh? Oneironaut only posted in this thread twice. In the first post he just said some general shit about how blacks have suffered and that's the reason why they're so possessive. The second post was just saying that I came across as a racist, even though he didn't think I actually was. 

@Thatperson, yeah fight the power mannn.

----------


## tommo

> No offense but, that's just down right creepy.



I like how you wrote to put that in spoiler tags next time and then quoted the picture, subjecting me to that shit once more.

----------


## Malac Reborn

I'll be your friend here, Crazybone.

----------


## eldante

> If judging by skin color was cool, would you start doing it? Also The topic is about white people(europeans and decendants) and black people(africans and decendants), not those with white skin and those with black skin




Answer to the first sentence is: no. Easy. 

Answer to your second sentence: If it is not about black skin verses white skin, then is it about Europeans being different than Africans? If so, it still seems the same racist argument. And how about the Easterns and the middle Easterns and the American Indians and the Mexicans, and those horrible Canadians? (Just joking Canadians!!)

----------


## Summerlander

Yo! Wut up, dawg!  You feelin' me? ::D:

----------


## greenhavoc

We were all the same race, once. Our skin was as dark as the midnight sky; pitch, but for some reason we separated. Some of us traveled far away from the source code, and our skin became pale, while others feared the unknown, and stayed put. We've been at each other's throat ever since.

Once day we'll return, though. There will once again be only one race, one languag and one goal.

----------


## Malac Reborn

> Once day we'll return, though. There will once again be only one race, one languag and one goal.



Brazil is the forerunner.

----------


## ♥Mark

Hatless people acting behatted.

----------


## Thatperson

> We were all the same race, once. Our skin was as dark as the midnight sky; pitch, but for some reason we separated. Some of us traveled far away from the source code, and our skin became pale, while others feared the unknown, and stayed put. We've been at each other's throat ever since.
> 
> Once day we'll return, though. There will once again be only one race, one languag and one goal.



Not that it will ever happen, but even if it did hypothetically happen, we would all start diverging into races again.

We may well all speak english one day, but even then the native languages will remain.

The individual races will never become one though, never, I doubt even in brazil.

----------


## greenhavoc

> Not that it will ever happen, but even if it did hypothetically happen, we would all start diverging into races again.



Yes, as it has always been and will always be. That's how it works, Thatperson.
The remaining people on this planet will have the job of rebuilding it in their image, as _they_ have determined by their level of understanding. Sound familiar?

Those who have unified their beliefs, however, will be long gone from this planet. This is why I keep telling you that these two won't exist at the same time. When I say that those who have decided to keep their identity as a sacred abstract will kill themselves off, I mean they will inherit the earth from those who have moved on from it. Segregation is to war as culture[s] are to disease, so they will continue to kill themselves completely independent of the unified race.

One group, the unified, will have the knowledge of all that is technology, while those who choose to maintain the _individual_ train of thought, will marvel at, and through ignorance of, misinterpret their surroundings. Sound familiar?





> We may well all speak English one day, but even then the native languages will remain.



It won't be English, though. The only native languages left will be a few of Asian descent. This collective language isn't spoken; it's based of symbolism: mathematics. 

There will still be an abstract train of thought, but _its_ language will be similar to the phenomena we've experienced in the last 5-10 years: the meme. There will of course always be an interest in sound: This





> The individual races will never become one though, never, I doubt even in brazil.



It has, and it will again. You're still trying to make sense of a concept that's beyond one planet. This will not fit in your pocket.

----------


## Malac Reborn

Sweet. Fortune-tellers.  Do I get laid tomorrow?

----------


## tommo

haha.

That^

----------


## Jeff777

> We were all the same race, once. Our skin was as dark as the midnight sky; pitch, but for some reason we separated. Some of us traveled far away from the *source code*, and our skin became pale, while others feared the unknown, and stayed put. We've been at each other's throat ever since.
> 
> Once day we'll return, though. There will once again be only one race, one languag and one goal.

----------


## Original Poster

> We were all the same race, once. Our skin was as dark as the midnight sky; pitch, but for some reason we separated. Some of us traveled far away from the source code, and our skin became pale, while others feared the unknown, and stayed put. We've been at each other's throat ever since.
> 
> Once day we'll return, though. There will once again be only one race, one languag and one goal.



Nah, White Man was all that was, then God punished the sinful people for being neutral in Satan's war and turned their skin ashen black. Fact.

----------


## tommo

Actually, there is some evidence that we were white before we were black.  Makes sense, since there's no reason to have black skin with hair on top.

----------


## Thatperson

whats to say it wont be the mixed group left inhabiting earth? It may well be the homogenous gropus who leave earth.

----------


## Original Poster

Look at any other species. Which fair better, pure-bloods or mutts?

----------


## Thatperson

Pure bloods. I mean if you wanna place your money at the races on a half greyhound, half poodle, then be my guest.

----------


## Original Poster

Good point, a pureblood greyhound is more fit for racing than a mutt greyhound. But a mutt greyhound is less prone to illness and has a longer life expectancy.

----------


## Darkmatters

Yup - when it comes to pure survival and adaptability, always put your money on the mutt.

----------


## Original Poster

Incans were not the Greatest Andean civilization because they adhered closely to Incan tradition but because they learned from neighboring societies.

----------


## Thatperson

mixed race people find it harder to get matching organ donors, therefore health wise its better to be mono racial.

----------


## Darkmatters

That's a very specific and unusual situation. You can't make a general statement about overall health based just on that.

----------


## Original Poster

You're right if Thatperson were arguing one race is better than multiple races specifically because of donor matching.

I'll give the claim the benefit of the doubt and assume the argument was that it's a complicated issue and you cannot judge mutts and being objectively better than purebloods nor vice versa.

To me it all comes back to the Balance between Tradition and Discovery. Without Discovery, one does not evolve and they become the disease prone, fragile purebloods. Without tradition, one has no foundation to test their ideas against and becomes the awkward, ugly mutt.

----------


## greenhavoc

> Sweet. Fortune-tellers.  Do I get laid tomorrow?



I don't charge, though.

----------


## Thatperson

but there are 1 billions whites on earth, 1.3 billion chinese, so its not as if we need to breed outside of our races for fear of inbreeding.

One problem is that you assum All 7+ Billion people will all do something, and that will never happen. There will always be distinct races, for as long as there are racial nationalists.

----------


## Inseparate

> Nah, White Man was all that was, then God punished the sinful people for being neutral in Satan's war and turned their skin ashen black. Fact.



What, it seemed funny at that time. Since time really doesn't mean anything to me, it still seems funny. Hehe, neutral. Next time I will tell you a story about God and Satan. Do realize these ones love each other. You all can see  how they play each other, right?

----------


## Inseparate

> I don't charge, though.



O but you are like a one year old crying baby that most would want to not have anything to do with. What would you be charging for?

----------


## tommo

Fuck mayflow, just go away whoever you are.  And take your multiple accounts with you.

----------


## Kuhnada29

> Actually, there is some evidence that we were white before we were black.  Makes sense, since there's no reason to have black skin with hair on top.



More delusions and lies, smh

Truth is life...

----------


## Original Poster

> What, it seemed funny at that time. Since time really doesn't mean anything to me, it still seems funny. Hehe, neutral. Next time I will tell you a story about God and Satan. Do realize these ones love each other. You all can see  how they play each other, right?



Satan wanted God's cooterpang and God got all grossed out and punished Satan to burn in Hell and then also made him ruler there, and he also made homosexuality a sin cause of that shit. He was wicked put off.

----------


## Inseparate

> Satan wanted God's cooterpang and God got all grossed out and punished Satan to burn in Hell and then also made him ruler there, and he also made homosexuality a sin cause of that shit. He was wicked put off.




But God loves Satan. It is a Spiritual love. Is this not known to humans?

You do understand God's Love, right? It is a rather pure Love, rather unfettered I would say.

----------


## Original Poster

> But God loves Satan. It is a Spiritual love. Is this not known to humans?
> 
> You do understand God's Love, right? It is a rather pure Love, rather unfettered I would say.



Except gays and blacks, its right there in Leviticus + The Mormon Bible

----------


## greenhavoc

> Last edited by Inseparate; Yesterday at 11:23 PM. Reason: To add some stuff







> Last edited by Inseparate; Yesterday at 08:37 PM.



Look how clever this one is.

----------


## Inseparate

> Except gays and blacks, its right there in Leviticus + The Mormon Bible



Not the God of the Bible. That is not a God... Possibly Jesus' idea of Abba the Father is close though. Most of the Bible is downright horrible.

----------


## Inseparate

> Look how clever this one is.



A principle of mine is called "Continual Improvement"

----------


## greenhavoc

> One problem is that you assume All 7+ Billion people will all do something, and that will never happen.



I know that, as I've said it to you many times over. Here it is again: There won't be 7+billion people to worry about.




> There will always be distinct races, for *as long as there are racial nationalists.*



 Imagine that.

----------


## Thatperson

> I know that, as I've said it to you many times over. Here it is again: There won't be 7+billion people to worry about.
> 
> Imagine that.



Image that what?

----------


## Junetime

As a black person, I feel like I have a little bit of insight into why it is annoying. I personally find it one of the most infuriating things a white person can possibly do. A big part of it is because I have experienced a lot of racism at the hands of whites, racial slurs, exclusion, etc. Then, when I look around, these same people are listening to Tupac and flashing gang signs in their car while driving through their suburban col de sac. It comes across as false and hypocritical. Also, sometimes I have a hard time deciphering whether these same people who act black would then turn around and call me a slur. I think it has to do with the fact that black people have been repressed, and there is still a lot of racial tension, whether people want to acknowledge it or not. It seems as though, not only are we looked down upon and discriminated against by the same people who steal our culture, but the things that we can call exclusively ours aren't exclusively ours anymore. It's sort of like, let us have SOMETHING.

----------


## Junetime

THANK YOU! You said what I was trying to, but much more articulately!!!

----------


## ZeraCook

Only read the Original Post and to the OP Good post I agree, people do need to get over it all Racial division is the stupidest thing and I think the very base thing we want to right now.

Oh and to the people who are saying that he hated on or lashed out at some blacks because he was mad, your stupid, he basically shut down all racists. Furthermore I think the very fact that he is defending people for having black influence from people who act like its a bad thing for one reason shows how much further the OP is past being a racist.

----------


## Original Poster

I like acting black because they're just plain cooler than white people and I want to be cool

----------


## Jeff777



----------


## Ilumirath

Good thing I'm 1/2 Slavic so that when I act Slavic I'm still legit.

----------


## Replicon

:smiley:

----------


## DrunkenArse

I remember baggy pants being an issue in the late 80's or early 90's. Remember Kriss Kross?

----------


## tommo

Where's the 1950 with pants up to their armpits?

Also, it is still an issue.  And then there's the non-conformists who collectively bought girls pants.

I wear my pants fairly baggy, but just coz it's infinitely more comfortable.

----------


## Original Poster

who's really not conforming? he who buys into cultural substrates or he who remains in the "normal" zone?

(By the way it's a trick question)

----------


## Jeff777

> I remember baggy pants being an issue in the late 80's or early 90's. Remember Kriss Kross?



Kriss Kross were back asswards.  Literally.. they wore their shirts backwards and had their pants backwards as well.  Tried to set a trend.. seriously doubt it caught on.

----------


## DrunkenArse

I'm a conforming non-conformist and I certainly never bought any girls pants.

----------


## Original Poster

I would wear girl pants because they make my butt look sexy but I don't because they strangle my balls

----------


## DrunkenArse

I agree, skirts are so much more comfortable.

----------


## Original Poster

skirts are so damned comfortable it makes no sense that only women can wear them. You'd think women would be the first to adopt a clothing style that adds an extra layer of protection to their vulnerable vaginas while men would be the first to remove as many barriers as possible.

----------


## tommo

So I guess that means the Scots are the most rational dressers.

----------


## Original Poster

I'd say nudists are the _most_ rational dressers but scots are definitely in second.

----------


## Darkmatters

> I'd say nudists are the _most_ rational dressers but scots are definitely in second.

----------


## HeavySleeper

Yeah, we like to be ahead of the curve.

----------


## Xaqaria

> I still think you're all missing the point.  Which is easy given the retarded OP.
> The point is, why be proud of your race?  Most of your race as done nothing of significance.  (Whatever race you belong to).
> Be proud of a certain individual, yes.  Michael Jackson was a genius human being, he came from being poor and getting abused by his dad, to being one of the most recognised people in music, ever.
> 
> I don't feel proud of my race because we basically started what you see in the developed world today, technology, medicine; scientific thought and fields in general.  I am proud of the people who helped us
> get to this stage.
> 
> Do you not think it is kind of stupid to be proud of a whole race for the accomplishments of one or a few people?
> Black people, Latinos, Asians and Albinos once they were all allowed, also helped us get to this stage.  Who are you proud of now?  Everyone?  Or just those select individuals?



The only people who should not be proud of their race are those ignorant fools who believe that they sprung up fully formed from nothingness and owe nothing to vast and intricate forces involved in their creation. The fact is, we actually do come from somewhere and we each as individuals are a culmination of everything that came before us. Within myself are the seeds of my culture, my heritage, my ancestry that have created the individual that I am today. I would not be who I am without the influences of my race family or cultural creeds. If I am to be proud of myself I must also be proud of those influences. Some people seem to think that to being proud of ones own influences, one must necessarily regard other influences as inferior; why? We are all different and all come from different backgrounds, each one being its own unique path to the present form we now take. Each one is worthy of pride.

----------


## DrunkenArse

This is a good point.

I have Celtic, African and Indian (sub-continent) heritage. I don't have a drop of Chinese blood in me. Yet the _Tao Te Ching_ is _my_ heritage as much as _principia_ is. These are all human accomplishments and we can all be proud of them. These accomplishments should spur us on to achieve what we are truly capable of.

----------


## Original Poster

I mean we all came from Adam and Steve after all right?

(Cept the Jews)

----------


## Jeff777

> This is a good point.
> 
> I have Celtic, African and Indian (sub-continent) heritage. I don't have a drop of Chinese blood in me. Yet the _Tao Te Ching_ is _my_ heritage as much as _principia_ is. These are all human accomplishments and we can all be proud of them. These accomplishments should spur us on to achieve what we are truly capable of.



Are you any good at basketball?

----------


## DrunkenArse

> Are you any good at basketball?



No, I'm not black enough.

----------


## mcwillis

I remember watching not so long ago a clip of an old blues guitarist saying to Eric Clapton, 'So you think you can play the guitar white boy'

It did tickle me.

----------


## GenericUser777

I don't know, like you said, I'm not racist, I'm all for equality and don't look at anyone as being superior. I just understand there are differences amongst ethnicity depending on region. I think they want to claim so many things because let's be honest, their history has been a whole lot of slave labor. It wasn't just the Americans who took them and worked them to the bone. They want something that puts them (racially) in control, I think. And honestly it seems more racist than I might sound right now.....  :tongue2:  People really are too touchy with the whole race thing. If I don't actually say "White Power!" you don't get to call me a racist.  :tongue2:

----------


## greenhavoc

you know, for his coarse hair:

----------


## Original Poster

I need a black friend so I can make racist comments without being racist.

----------


## greenhavoc

someone like you probably does

----------


## Original Poster

And how am I like?

----------


## greenhavoc

You need a black friend to justify making racist comments, that's what you're like.

----------


## Man of Shred

It's more comical when asian people act black.

----------


## greenhavoc

I don't get that around my neck of the woods, I bet it is funny, though.

----------


## MOWmow2357

It became a competition as you say when throughout history we basically never got credit for the ideas and stuff we created whites basically stole everything, I getting your points but when you think about it.... it's different when a white kid born in a black community emulates the environment around him than when a white person who is a rich kid tries to act a steroids typical black. I have more to say but can't really put it in words.

----------


## spellbee2

This thread has been inactive for almost 3 years, and most of the original posters don't browse the forums anymore. Please don't necropost. If you'd like to add to this discussion, please start a new thread.

 :lock:

----------

